# Favorte Whiskey to go with a Cigar



## rrgarvey (Jul 31, 2009)

Personally I love Canadian Club Classic, or the Premium, and its gotta be on the rocks, if not Canadian Club, then I enjoy 40 Creek or Wisers


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Crown Royal and periodically Woodford Reserve. :martini:

Lots of good spirits go well with cigars.


----------



## beezermcd (Jan 21, 2009)

I currently have a bottle of Elijah Craig 12 yrs that I'm into. I want to try the Elijah Craig 18 yrs next.


----------



## Harley_Rob (Jul 26, 2009)

Eagle Rare is great


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

It may just be the clever marketing and the reputation, but I prefer Jack.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I prefer Drambuie with any cigar and Knob Creek when I'm out of my first choice.


----------



## rlupojr (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't have a favorite yet but it seems there are a few choicesI have never had or heard of that I will have to!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm a Jack Daniels guy


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

JD is always a good mix with a gar.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

Jack is good, woodford is good, johnny Walker black green gold and blue are good and knob creek is good too


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Crown Royal for me


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

I am more biased towards whisky with my smokes.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

You can't go wrong with Jameson Irish Whiskey on the rocks, and then to mix it up halfway through your gar mix one with club soda! :beerchug:


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

beezermcd said:


> I currently have a bottle of Elijah Craig 12 yrs that I'm into. I want to try the Elijah Craig 18 yrs next.


Not to get off topic. The Elijah Craig 12 year is the bomb. Me and a buddy had a bottle of 18yr and it is stout to the point that it doesn't have quite the flavor as the 12. I prefer the 12, but can't get it in my area any longer .


----------



## jaq6plus (Jun 7, 2006)

I enjoy whisky with a cigar but will only drink single malts, no blends. I am close to finishing a Cardhu, 12 year old, at present. I really enjoy Talisker single malt from the Isle of Skye and generally prefer the Highland malts.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

The Famous Grouse is my go to. Very smooth and relatively complex for such an inexpensive dram.
Check out the review I wrote on it a while back.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

jaq6plus said:


> I enjoy whisky with a cigar but will only drink single malts, no blends. I am close to finishing a Cardhu, 12 year old, at present. I really enjoy Talisker single malt from the Isle of Skye and generally prefer the Highland malts.


I am with you. Single malt beats the blends. Talisker is a favorite. Try 18 year Laphroaig, very similar. For a smoother single malt: 18 year Glenffidich.


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

When it comes to whisky, single malt is definitly the way to go. You should try the Glen Breton Rare 10yr old. It's the only single malt whiskey distillery in North America. Also a great one is Cragganmore 12 year. I had a Cragganmore on the weekend with a Hoyo de Monterrey (CC), and it was excellent!

:canada:


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

I prefer the Single Malts also. Highland Park 18 or Clyenish 14 are my go to. 

Joe


----------



## JKVR6M69 (Aug 7, 2009)

I generally stick with the Knob Creek Small Batch


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Balvenie 15
Oban 14
Glenrothes 91 (or 85 if you want to splurge)
Laphroaig if you want something with some real bark

Just a few of my favorite Scotch's


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Glenlivet or Crow Royal


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Crown Royal or Gentlemen Jack


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

tru_rocknrolla said:


> You can't go wrong with Jameson Irish Whiskey on the rocks, and then to mix it up halfway through your gar mix one with club soda! :beerchug:


 +1 on the Jameson, however, it is heresey to mix ANYTHING except spring water, or ice made from spring water with Jameson.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

rajuabju said:


> Balvenie 15
> Oban 14
> Glenrothes 91 (or 85 if you want to splurge)
> Laphroaig if you want something with some real bark
> ...


Oban ROCKS!! My firstborne almost got named for it...."hey Dad, where'd my name come from"...."Why son, you were named after a damn fine bottle of scotch!" Settled for Owen instead but keep going back for more Oban! :thumb:


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Buffalo Trace Single Barrel in Whisky, The Dalmore (single malt) in Scotch.

Jack is always good!


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> +1 on the Jameson, however, it is heresey to mix ANYTHING except spring water, or ice made from spring water with Jameson.


I know, I know, may the Irish Whiskey gods spare me with mercy. Buuuuuuttt, once you try it with club soda, you will be hooked because it is so good:bolt:just had to dodge a lightning bolt. :thumb:


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Good glass of Crown goes well with just about any cigar!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

There are one hell of a lot of Whiskeys and Bourbons that go very well with a cigar, and I have had many of them and a multiple number of times, however, my Go To, which never disappoints, is good old *100 proof Old Grandad!!! *


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

For me, whisk(e)y has to have a lick of sweetness to go well with a cigar - thus I shy away from Cdn whiskies. The scotches I've paired need to have some sherry casking in them to pair well, but this means more expense (generally). My first choice all things being equal is bourbon. Have'nt looked at this closely as I usually use rum, but I have a bottle of Wild Turkey Rare Breed that I will try sometime soon. 

Right now am using Whyte & MacKay 13yr Blended Scotch I got on offer. Has recieved a secondary maturation in sherry casks so has some sweetness but is fairly light - works well with mild cigars.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

RicoPuro said:


> I am with you. Single malt beats the blends. Talisker is a favorite. Try 18 year Laphroaig, very similar. For a smoother single malt: 18 year Glenffidich.


Just curious, but have you tried many blends at a similar price point to that of malts?


----------



## redvette (Aug 18, 2009)

I would have to say I'm a Crown royal fanatic (got the bags & pickled liver to prove it from my younger days lolol) or the Southern comfort. CR&pepsi or SC & 7up are pretty much all I go with. I will however be making a list of other things to try (thanks guys  ).


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

40 Creek Barrel Select...is an awesome whiskey....very very smooth. Goes great with a nice cigar.


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

I like Talisker or more often, a Manhattan on the rocks made with Jim Beam.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Poss253a said:


> 40 Creek Barrel Select...is an awesome whiskey....very very smooth. Goes great with a nice cigar.


This is a whisky that has recieved a secondary maturation is (Canadian) sherry casks. Would be curious myself how it pairs with cigars...


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

I love my Wild Turkey 101 but i just found Red Stag By Jim Beam its not bad Red Stag By Jim Beam - A Different Breed of Bourbon


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh and I love Know Creek and of course JD


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

bs240 said:


> I love my Wild Turkey 101 but i just found Red Stag By Jim Beam its not bad Red Stag By Jim Beam - A Different Breed of Bourbon


After reading your post, since I like Jim Beam, I bought some Red Stag. I think it tastes a lot like Robatussin cough medicine -- but I like cough medicine!


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

McCleod said:


> After reading your post, since I like Jim Beam, I bought some Red Stag. I think it tastes a lot like Robatussin cough medicine -- but I like cough medicine!


LOL mix it with Coke,,, did you like it i guess


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

bs240 said:


> LOL mix it with Coke,,, did you like it i guess


 Yes, actually, I did. I drink it straight, but might try to make a Manhattan with it. There are several receipies (sp?) on the website. Your post was the first I've heard of it, but it is right on the shelve. Thanks.


----------



## Baccy (Aug 16, 2009)

Glenfiddich 21 aged in Cuban rum casks, yummy.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

Wille Nelson's Old Whisky River is yum!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm a big Tullamore Dew fan. Also, although it's not whiskey, a glass of Courvoisier on the rocks goes great with a milder stick. As the ice melts, it releases all these amazing citrus notes that....oops, sorry. Just drooled a bit on my keyboard.


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

Jim Beam Rye, on the rocks.


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm trying my hardest to get into Scotch but I'm always falling back to my good ole bourbon. 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## mb2006 (Aug 16, 2009)

Pinch !!!! goes very well with smoke


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

I am hooked on Johnny Walker Black...I bought a bottle, went through it and went back and bought 5 more.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

My favorite is Bacardi and coke with my cigars...when its not scotch:biggrin1:


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

apple jack shine tonite....


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Stench said:


> apple jack shine tonite....


Classy! :biggrin1:


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

danmcmartin said:


> Classy! :biggrin1:


I did put it in a glass....didn't drink straight out of the mason jar! LOL!:rockon:


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

The Pappy Van Winkles have been released. Just bought a 15 and 20 year old. Outstanding bourbon and great with a cigar.


----------



## TN22 (Nov 16, 2009)

Johnny Walker Black
Buffalo Trace


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

Johnny Walker Gold - smooth and sweet, yum
or
Jamesons 12yr


----------



## Pugger (Sep 3, 2009)

Enjoying a glass of Maker's Mark and smoking a RP OWR as I am typing.


----------



## JP_26 (Dec 29, 2008)

Have to go with the Crown


----------



## camaro (Dec 2, 2009)

Im new to smoking but love a bottle of crown. Its goes with just about everything. Jack is my second favorite.


----------



## jeff_connors (Mar 20, 2009)

Bowmore 12 year single malt SCOTCH !


----------



## LuciusSulla (Dec 14, 2009)

cruisin66stang said:


> The Pappy Van Winkles have been released. Just bought a 15 and 20 year old. Outstanding bourbon and great with a cigar.


Sipping some Pappy 15 right now. Great stuff. Their Rye is absolutely unbelievable too. Also, if you ever run across any William Larue Weller Barrel Strength/Non-Chill filter five it a shot. You will love it as much as Pappy.


----------



## MrMoJoe (Jul 25, 2008)

Balvenie Doublewood Single Malt Scotch is fantastic and goes great with a lot of cigars.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

I've got to go with *Elijah Craig* :woohoo:


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

Jack Daniel's Single Barrel.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

phisch said:


> Jack Daniel's Single Barrel.


That is a good "anytime" whisky - paired with cigars or solo...


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Pappy Van Winkle's Family Reserve 13YO Rye
Thomas Handy Rye
Balvinie Doublewood


Any of those three depending on the cigar. The more full bodied the cigar, the more I lean towards the Thomas Handy.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

phisch said:


> Jack Daniel's Single Barrel.


+2 One of my favorites.


----------



## smojscigarsmoker (Feb 9, 2010)

Jack N Coke


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

Rebel Yell!
:al


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

Jameson- Special Reserve 18 year


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

aight, just my .02...

Eagle Rare
Woodford Reserve
Blanton's(my fave)
Elmer T. Lee
Basil Hayden's

or any really good, old Rum or Single Malt...Lagavulin or Ardbeg for me!!!


Peace

- D


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Crown Royal Reserve 
Crown Royal Cask No.16


----------



## rick (Sep 23, 2009)

MrMoJoe said:


> Balvenie Doublewood Single Malt Scotch is fantastic and goes great with a lot of cigars.


x2! :thumb:
another favorite of mine is Glenlivet French Oak Reserve...

I do love Jameson 18, but I've never enjoyed it with a cigar.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

beezermcd said:


> I currently have a bottle of Elijah Craig 12 yrs that I'm into. I want to try the Elijah Craig 18 yrs next.


I really like the 12yr I had as well


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

bourbon in general is good with cigars. I've been into Bulleit lately.


----------



## Vegasgz (Sep 22, 2008)

Woodford Reserve and Jameson are always good choices. It is hard to find a whiskey that compliments flavors and doesn't compete with them.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Austin_Smoker said:


> Jameson- Special Reserve 18 year


Would love to know what you pair this with. I've had this whisky a couple of times - very memorable experiance! Very light whisky, a bit delicate, but so elegant!! From thinking about it I would think it might not stand up to a good cigar!


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

Frodo said:


> Would love to know what you pair this with. I've had this whisky a couple of times - very memorable experiance! Very light whisky, a bit delicate, but so elegant!! From thinking about it I would think it might not stand up to a good cigar!


I love Jameson 12 year and 18 year both with medium-ull bodied Corojo sticks. 18 year is a bit more potent of the two (for me) tends to go well with full bodied full flavored sticks.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

Schecter30 said:


> I really like the 12yr I had as well


I love the 12yr smooth....the 18 year is a fire cracker though!


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Crown Royal


----------



## MHT (Feb 1, 2010)

Wisers. Canadian Blend. Smooooooth.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

tru_rocknrolla said:


> I love Jameson 12 year and 18 year both with medium-ull bodied Corojo sticks. 18 year is a bit more potent of the two (for me) tends to go well with full bodied full flavored sticks.


Interesting. I found the 18yr to be a bit more...retiring than the 12 although it has been a while for both. May have to revisit.


----------

